
Yandex Mail Success Story [video] - ioltas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SS4R1sFH3c
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12489055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12489055)
(18 days ago, 210 comments)

------
nik736
"Even with the maximum discount that Oracle can give (70%), we saved million
of $$$'s" :D

------
rajeemcariazo
I use yandex because they offer free custom domain email hosting.

~~~
bluefin
I do the same but with zoho. Any advantages in using yandex?

~~~
ash
I had switched from Zoho to Yandex about a year ago. For two reasons: 1.
Yandex has infinitely more usable web client. 2. Email forwarding that
actually works. Every couple of months Zoho decided to stop forwarding for
some weird reason. I had to re-enable it through its unusable web interface,
every time.

------
auvi
I am surprised to see at 8:04 that "Not very responsive service". Oracle
charges a lot of money and their support should be better.

~~~
mhd
I still think Oracles is two engineers thinking about b-trees and then several
million sales people.

~~~
_asummers
You're completely mischaracterizing Oracle! You forgot about the lawyers.

